# Bay Bash and Redfish Round Up Rockport



## foxyman (Oct 6, 2009)

1st Annual Redfish Roundup
Casa De Cuentos Outfitters and Charlie Robison are
pleased to announce the first annual Bay Bash and Redfish Roundup in
Rockport Fulton, Tx.
================================================================
‐Entry fees $100 per angler for Friday night party and tournament entry on Saturday
$125 for full access Friday party, Saturday tournament and music fest
‐4 man teams
‐All anglers must check in at the captains meeting Friday July 2 under the tent to receive their wrist
bands and tournament bags
‐ Angler check in starts at 6 pm, Music starts at 7 pm, food and drink can be purchased from the
vendors at the party
‐Weigh in will start at 12 noon Saturday July 3 under the big tent, all anglers must be in line to weigh
in by 2.
For all questions and concerns please contact Tournament Director Jeff Steckler @ 361‐319‐1081 or
email @ [email protected]
TEAM NAME:___________________________________
TEAM LEADER:_________________________________


----------

